

Debian and Ubuntu packages for Phusion Passenger - ninh
http://blog.phusion.nl/2013/09/11/debian-and-ubuntu-packages-for-phusion-passenger/

======
rlpb
Any chance of coordinating with Debian and Ubuntu to get up-to-date packages
into the official Debian and Ubuntu repositories?

Ubuntu has a backports repository which would be an appropriate venue for the
latest and greatest of nginx, phusion passenger, etc.

~~~
FooBarWidget
That's exactly what we're trying to do. We've already contacted Debian/Ubuntu
packagers about this.

~~~
jlgaddis
You'll likely want to start by filing either an ITP or RFP "bug" against
Debian's wnpp pseudo-package, depending on who will be maintaining the
package.

[http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/](http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/)

------
antihero
It would be really nice if they had a plain http version of the repo. The
reason is, if I include the HTTPS repo in my deployment script, and it's the
first time I've run it on a new Debian server, it fails to do an apt-get
update because apt-transport-https isn't installed yet.

What with package signing, having an HTTPS repo is kind of pointless.

~~~
rlpb
+1. Using HTTP over HTTPS also assists with proxy caching. This can help
things like CI run much faster in datacenter environments.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Can't you just create a local APT mirror?

~~~
rlpb
Sure you can, but for the entire archive? Running a caching HTTP proxy is far
easier and more lightweight.

~~~
FooBarWidget
So run a caching HTTPS proxy instead?

------
themckman
Certainly off topic, but I'm curious if anyone has experience running Python
apps under passenger. Loved Passenger when I was deploying Rails apps and
would like to hear people's thoughts on it for Python.

~~~
FooBarWidget
I know of several large users of Python + Phusion Passenger. Globo.com, one of
the largest media companies in Brazil, runs Django on Phusion Passenger on
some of their sites. There was also a site that monitors the forest
firefighting progress in California, that runs on Python + Phusion Passenger.
Unfortunately I forgot its name.

We run Graphite (a Django app) on Phusion Passenger on our internal servers.

By the way, we open source Node.js support in 4.0.16. Previously it was only
available in the Enterprise variant. You can learn more at
[https://github.com/phusion/passenger/wiki/Node.js](https://github.com/phusion/passenger/wiki/Node.js)

